# Upgrades Galore!



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

I have had my 310 TB for four weeks now and I have not gone a day without working on it. Here is a list of the improvements that have been made moving forward to aft:

*Garage*

Installed a Fan-Tastic fan

Replaced fabric accordion door with custom sliding door

Replaced incandescent light fixtures with LEDs

Replaced stock speakers with Kenwood marine model

Added screen to ramp opening

Extended lower bunk to 36" wide (standard twin)

Installed curtain over ramp (wife helped)

Added shelf to the top wardrobe

















*Kitchen/Living*

Replaced static roof vent with a Fan-Tastic fan

Installed Smart Tile back splash

Replaced floor registers

Installed electric fireplace

Replaced stock speakers with Kenwood marine model

Replaced dining fixture and sconce bulbs with LEDs

Added shelf to top wardrobe (using as a kitchen storage)

Added LED motion sensor lights to cabinets by bedroom door

















*Bathroom*

Replaced medicine cabinet with a mirror

Replaced incandescent light fixture with LED

Upgraded shower head to Oxygenics shower head

Installed Smart Tile back splash









*Bedroom*

Replaced incandescent light fixtures with LEDs

Swapped out RV short mattress for a residential one (the slide still closes)

*Outside*

Added LED strip lighting below awning (hardwired to the porch light switch)

Repainted LP gas cover and A/C shroud

Installed covers on all four roof vent/fans


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

busy...busy...great job. Question on your LED strip light outside, I need to replace my factory LED strip light out there, it is so dim it is really unusable...how would you consider the brightness of yours? Can you give the specs on the brand, etc? Thanks!


----------



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

The LED strip was one of the higher rated ones on Amazon but still just a $30 China special. As far as the brightness goes, it is not blinding. I just finished the install last weekend. The real test is living with it at a campsite. My guess is that it will provide some nice ambient light. I have a high lumens LED for the flood light fixture that comes today. That might be more for task lighting. I mounted the LED strip to some extruded aluminum channel that is designed for the purpose. It has a milky white diffuser that softens the light somewhat. It is a very custom looking install. I will take a picture when I get home.

As for the fireplace, I had the same tall cabinet doors.









I removed the doors and the shelf inside the cabinet. I then added a 110v outlet to the area below the cabinet where my water pump is housed. I tied into the TV outlet and dropped the wires down. I used some Styrofoam sheet insulation to seal off the area where the outlet is in order to avoid a possible problem if the pump started spraying. Next, I drilled a hole in the bottom of the fireplace cabinet to pass the plug and cord through and re-framed the opening. It needed to be slightly narrower but the height was fine as constructed. The mounting flange gets seven screws into the cabinet and a trim ring slides into place to clean it all up. Relatively simple and I think it looks great. This is the fireplace that I used: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H8VSD58/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

Here are some pictures of the LED strip installation.

























It is definitely not super bright but it casts a nice light. This particular strip has something like 30 colors and a bunch of different flashing an fading patterns. It might be fun for holidays. I like the look of the installation better than the actual application of the light but I am satisfied.

This is a picture of the flood fixture with the new LED bulb installed. The light output blows away the original incandescent bulb.


----------



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

There was no wiring diagram. I don't even think there were installation instructions...those are pretty self explanatory. I can tell you that access to the internals is easy. The entire back of the unit is a single panel affixed with about a dozen screws. Thanks a lot by the way. I was totally fine with the lack of a thermostat. Now that will probably land on my to do list but you go first. I installed it mostly for ambiance and the heater function was mostly a bonus.


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice work. The bathroom cabinet mod looks quite familiar! :birgits_coffee: https://rv-therapy.com/upgrades/this-bathroom-i-spit-you-not/


----------

